# Lactulose



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Hi - New Here so was wondering if anyone has any personal experiences with lactulose?Just been prescribed this by my Dr for really bad constipation but nervous about taking it as I am very sensitive to medication - a lot of medication can give me tight wheezy chest, arm pain, or a feeling of coldness - would lactulose do this do you think to me? It says to be careful if you are allergic to sugars - what does that mean?How many doses does it take to work he has me on 3 teaspoons twice per day - what happens when you stop taking it, does it make your bowel lazy again, does it make your stomach bloat (mine is bloated terrible at the moment), does it make you gain weight?Anything anyone can tell me about their experience with lactulose will be greatly appreciated.Thank you all


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

hi!!noticed no one had responded so i will tell you what I know... I have never taken it b/c I have heard it causes a great amount of gas- my frend takes it along with miralax- Ive never heard her complian....I think the key to ibs treatnment is to try stuff and see for yourself b/c we all respond very differently.some people found great relief from zelnorm while others did not.I personally use MOM at night plus two doses of miralax- I do take reglan twice daily and still have a stash of zelnorm that I take one in the am. on this regime I am doing well- it has taken me years to find the right combo.hope this helpsGod blessLori


----------



## ABNormal (May 24, 2006)

Janetmtt, I took Lactulose for about 14 years. It worked sometimes (better than nothing). It does make you very gassy and causes cramping. It stopped working so I'm in my current situation which is: using a variety of products and hoping to have a BM. You just have to try it. As Lori said, all of us are different.


----------



## 4peace (Feb 13, 2005)

I used Lactulose and it gave me the worst gas and pain ever. I'd already tried all the others, but this was the worst. I lasted only 2 days and it took me a long time to unbloat. But, everyone is different, and what works for one, might not for another, or vice versa.If it's what your Dr. gave you, maybe you should go ahead and try it. You might be one of the lucky ones that it works for.Anita


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your input. I've been to see a homeopath today to see if he can sort me out so will let you know how it goes.I'm reluctant to take lactulose because I think my bowels will end up depending on that and to be honest I've enough gas and bloating at the moment without adding to the problem.Anyone tried homeopathy?And what is MOM - I'm in the UK so never heard of that.


----------



## 4peace (Feb 13, 2005)

"MoM is our abbreviation for Milk of Magnesia which works great for C in an emergency. Maybe I should say, I use it only for emergencies, but I did take it daily previously. It is safe to use daily, at least according to my gastro doc.Anita


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Any side effects of using MOM. My stomach is just so bloated at the moment and although I've been to the loo a little bit I don't understand why it bloats so much? I've been taking one senokot on a night and what I'm scared of is when you read that taking laxatives can upset the water balance in your system and this causes fluid retention and bloating. God this is a nightmare as I feel so fat and podgy at the moment - skinny everywhere except the stomach area and it looks gross but I guess we are all or have gone through this stuff.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Did anyone else suffer from stomach bloat and what did you do to relieve it?


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

zelnorm helps me with bloat- unfortunately its off the market.... Im not sure what else one can do for that....i think there is a post about a tea you can make that is supposed to help- I never had the time to finds the stuff to make it...prayers for all,Lori


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Thanks Lori - the bloating sure gets me down but hopefully once the homeopath comes up with my remedy it will help - will let you know how homeopathy works.


----------

